

How can i get traffic to my new blog? - samevisions


======
gglanzani
Well, as alexknight says, don't think about traffic. Think about readers.
Readers are people, and you should be concerned about people, not numbers.

Second, you can read Obsession Times Voice[^1]. It comes from two guys who
didn't care about readers, but were passionate about their topics. Now they
have a reader or two. :)

Third. Read, read, read and read again. It will not be difficult to find good
writers[^2]. This will not only teach you how to write, but also how to
"listen". And if you know how to listen, you'll be more sensible to your
readers. To what they want to read, to what they want to hear.

Good luck.

[^1]: <http://daringfireball.net/2009/03/obsession_times_voice> [^2]: see, for
example, the [Read & Trust](<http://readandtrust.com/>) website.

------
alexknight
#1 don't think about traffic first. My advice? Be genuine, creative,
interesting and insightful. All while trying to add your own unique flare to
your writing. Focus on specific interests and passions that you are
practically obsessed about. Readership will follow afterwards.

------
gglanzani
Well, you may begin by posting the url[^1]. :)

[^1]: Ok ok, it's <http://www.samevisions.com/>

~~~
samevisions
yeah it is .. www.samevisions.com so is there any advices ?

